# Jackson, Madison, Olglethorpe County



## Silent Assassin (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking for land to lease in Madison, Olgethorpe, or Jackson County.  Thanks


----------



## rance56 (May 31, 2017)

how much land are u looking for


----------



## Silent Assassin (Jun 4, 2017)

Honestly I am pretty open.  Small tracts are fine in the right situation depending on what surrounds them although I prefer something at least 200 acres.  I live in Jackson County and have an 11 YO son that I like to take hunting with me.  I hunted Oglethorpe for 30+ years on the same tract.  As far as harvest goals, I am looking for something where my son can hunt with me and take a few deer.  After hunting out of state and south of Atlanta I have lost the desire to travel for hours chasing trophy deer.  It is more important to me to spend quality time with my son somewhere we can get to easily.


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 19, 2017)

*club*

We have 2 openings in our Oglethorpe county family club. It's 1000 acres with secure camp w/power & water. 10 members and wife & kids hunt free. $1100.00.


----------

